# steaming



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking about making a steamer to warp the bowls I make just to give them a special look. my question is, I do stack ring bowls so will the steam ruin the bowl, what glue would be the best,and anyone have a steamer they can give me some tips on for mine


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Steam will disolve some glue...there is another way...fumagate with Anhydrous Amonia in a sealed chamber (this will have to be dissapated into a sealed chamber) did I just hear that again! Fine Woodworking had an artical covering the subject a few years ago. VERY TOXIC stuff!!! But the proceedure dose not harm the properties of the wood. Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fuming is a process, a very toxic one at that, that is used to change the color of woods, most of which are heavy in tannins. I may be wrong, but I don't think it will do much for changing shapes.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have only done long pieces, but I use an electric
hot plate, a tea kettle and a piece of PVC pipe
wrapped with news paper for insulation.

A plastic barrel would do if it was insulated well and
had a small opening at the top to let a little steam
out and keep it moving.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Cabinetman...that`s why it`s done in a sealed chamber...and yes, you can change the shape. I have the Fine Woodworking magazine with the procedure . It also explanes how to build the unit. This was 10 to 12 years ago. Today, Anhydrous Amonia is probably a controlled substance. It can be done...Rick


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You can build a steamer out of almost any kind of container, from a five gallon pail to a 45 gallon drum. Just remember it has to be vented. The rest will mainly be trial and error until you get the effect you want.

Gerry


----------

